# Moka Pot Consumer Research



## Luca Marshall (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello,

I'm a Product Design student at the University of Leeds currently doing some research on Moka Pots. I would be very grateful if you could spare 3 minutes to answer this simple questionnaire about them!

If any of you would also like to take place in some virtual product testing within the next month, don't hesitate to message me via facebook!

Furthermore if anyone here suffers from Sarcopenia or Fragility, I would love to get some insights from you.

Thanks!

*https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/7YDHT7F*


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@Luca Marshall I can't read your text, it's too pale


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MWJB said:


> @Luca Marshall I can't read your text, it's too pale





Luca Marshall said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Product Design student at the University of Leeds currently doing some research on Moka Pots. I would be very grateful if you could spare 3 minutes to answer this simple questionnaire about them!
> 
> ...


 Quoting for reading clarity.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The question on what bothers you regarding moka pots doesn't have a clear scale.


----------

